# Garena server connection problem



## Anujkolhe (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi.

I have a problem while using Garena gaming client.

When I try to connect any server from the LAN server list or by entering IP in console menu I get a dialogue box 'Establishing network connection' (Typical inital dialogue while connecting any server) for a second or less.

And then I get popped out either on the LAN server list or in console menu respectively.

However this problem dont come when i try to join servers from favourite list.

I had reinstalled it a lot but it havent worked. Unlike any other day today when i first tried to join server i had got a dialogue asking for some Keu like CDKEY. I was confused bout it and i entered the XP CD key :laugh: since I had just a few moments ago repaired my installation.


----------

